# Question about recovery...:)



## coco6996 (May 15, 2013)

I'm so confused right now. I feel almost connected to my surroundings. My emotions are still a little blank and my memory is still shot but I feel as if I'm recovering. But of course, I have to be prepared for worst case scenario... Is it possible that I'm just getting used to the DR? I really hope not. This possibility has been bugging me for weeks now. Like I'm either recovering or so used to DR that it almost feels normal. The latter is terrifying. Anybody been through this and knows what it really is? Please reply, I need to talk and hopefully get some reassurance.
-Coco


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2013)

If you got so used to DR that it felt normal, then what would the difference between DR and normal even be? If you don't feel DR then that means you don't have DR, because it's really no more than things FEELING unreal. That's like thinking your just getting used to being sad because you haven't felt sad in a few days after something bad happened.

If you don't feel DR, it's not with you anymore.


----------



## coco6996 (May 15, 2013)

But it's still hear, just it feels like its lifting a little


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2013)

Then it'll lift away entirely


----------



## coco6996 (May 15, 2013)

I sure hope you're right


----------

